# Low or no sugar rubs



## storer50 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am looking for rubs that have little or no sugar that can be used on poultry, beef and pork.  Does such a thing even exist?  Thanks.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolutely,

Check some of Eman's posts I know he has low salt rubs and I think he has a couple of no sugar rubs.

You can use any rub mix you want, with or without added sugar.  Sugar mutes the bitterness or heat of spices like paprika, Cayenne etc so if reducing the sugar you may want to reduce the amount of these type of spices.  Remember chili powder has sugar in it so look for hidden sugar in the spice mix.

If you want no sugar you can always make sugar free BBQ sauce and add an artificial sweetener.  Just don't add it to early.

I use a lot of natural fruit juices or artificially sweetened fruit juices in mops and finishing sauces when I want to reduce the amount of sugar.  Do a search on the forum for "no sugar rub" and see what you get

Welcome to the forum

Al


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Most folks just make there own, if you have all the ingredients that you like just mix it to taste and leave out the sugar and salt. Good luck.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here. Send a note to SmokeyMo as well. He has a great rub


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2011)

There are lots of rubs that wold work. If you want to be lazy just grab some Tony Chacharros Creole Seasoning - it goes great on all 3. There is also Old Bay, Bad Byrons Butt Rub, and anything you can whip up yourself. Just use flavors you like... thats the key.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been using this Basic Rub for 25 years and the family loves it...IT'S REALLY SPICY and makes a killer Blackening Seasoning!

Basic Rub

1T Kosher Salt

1T Black Pepper

1T White Pepper

1T Cayenne Pepper

1T Paprika

1T Mustard Powder

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1 tsp Dry Thyme pwd

1 tsp Dry Oregano pwd

Add anything you like...

South Western flavor...1 tsp Cumin 

Jamaican Jerk flavor...1 tsp Allspice and 1 tsp Grnd Ginger

Asian flavor...1 tsp 5 Spice Powder

I hope this helps and welcome to the SMF...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Any rub recipe that has sugar in it can be modified by using equal amounts of Splenda.

It won't affect the taste at all.

We make Jeff's rub with Splenda.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 10, 2011)

I normally use salt,pepper,onion abd garlic.   SPOG

On occaision adding cayenne or paprika.

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------

